# Jede Schaltschrankwand per Schutzleiter anschließen?



## Toddy80 (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

habe schon wieder eine Frage. Die Schaltschrankwände haben ja Anschlüsse für den Schutzleiter. Muss ich jede Wand an die PE-Sammelschiene im Schaltschrank anschließen? Welchen Querschnitt muss ich verwenden?
Zur Info: Im Schaltschrank befindet sich eine 300mm^2 PE-Schiene. Diese Schiene hat aber keine leitende Verbindung zum Schaltschrank.

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## jabba (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Toddy80,

das ist ein heikles Thema, und die Meinungen laufen auch bei Fachleuten weit auseinander. Wichtig ist hier, das mehrere Vorschriften greifen, und die eine sagt ja (gilt aber nicht), die andere sagt nein.
Das größte Problem sind aber die Kunden, die meist aus Unwissenheit immer darauf bestehen. Bei manchen Schränken haben mich meine Jungs´s gefragt "Warum streichen wir nicht einfach den Schrank gelb-grün?"

Wenn Elektrische Bauteile in, oder an das Bauteil montiert werden ist es zwingend erforderlich, eine andere Seite ist die EMV die dann die Verbindung mit z.B. Flachleitung fordert.
Ich hab nirgends so viele Mängelpunkte erhalten wie mit diesem Punkt.
Dann haben wir alles verbunden, dann nur Sternförmig, die fertigen Brücken von Rittal wurden nicht akzeptiert (warum gibt´s die dann).
Und trotz Prüfprotokoll über Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleiter´s hat ein Kunde die zusätzliche Erdung gefordert.

Letztes Jahr war ich auf einer Fachtagung, da meinte ein Referent
"Die deutschen erden zu viel " ... ohne Worte 
Ich bin dann dazu übergegangen das immer alles geerdet wird, weil es dann später aufwendiger ist (z.B. die Rückwand), dann kamen die Fragen "warum machen Sie das, ist nicht Vorschrift".
Vor kurzem war noch ein Bericht in der (glaube) DE, wo ausdrücklich beschrieben war, das die Verbindung der Schrauben und Scharniere ausreichend ist, es sei denn es sind Geräte z.B. 230V eingebaut.

Ein Interessantes Thema, bin mal auf die Kollegen gespannt.


----------



## MSB (29 Oktober 2007)

Also persönlich erden wir bei den Schränken auch immer alles.
Also sämtliche Rückwände/Seitenwände/Trennwände/Türen/Bodenbleche ...
Meistens mit einem Querschnitt von 6 - 16 mm².

Wegen EMV mit Bändchen, ich kenne die Dinger zwar, aber zu EMV passt dann irgendwie der Anschluss nicht dazu,
also dieser komische M8-Bolzen, bzw. die Käfigmutter im Profil.
Also unter "Großflächigen Auflegen" würde ich persönlich was anderes verstehen.

Die Seitenwände sind eigentlich ansich schon gut geerdet, mit diesen Rittal-Zacken,
an denen wohl jeder schon mal hängen geblieben ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## GobotheHero (29 Oktober 2007)

Du musst mit mindestens Zuleitungsquerschnitt erden.
Ist die Zuleitung >16² reicht eine 16² Erdung aus. 
Wir erden auch immer alles Sternförmig ... nur bei den Bodenblechen machen wir eine Ausnahme.
Hast du sehr viele FU's drin oder sonst was hochfrequentes gibt es diese feinstdrähtigen Erdungsbrücken.

MfG
Gobo


----------



## maxider1 (31 Oktober 2007)

die vorschriften die ich kenne sagen aus das die seitenwände nicht geerdet werden müssen wenn keine e-geräte auf den seitenwänden angebracht sind.

bei prüfung sind jedoch immer die seitenwände mitzuprüfen.

sollten fu eingebaut sein empfielt es sich bzl. emv die seitenwände mit 16mm² zu erden - sternförmig.

gruß
max


----------



## mr__mines (31 Oktober 2007)

Bei uns ist es auch so, daß wir nur Erden, wenn Bedienelemente angebracht sind.

So long;


----------



## mst (31 Oktober 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Also persönlich erden wir bei den Schränken auch immer alles.
> Also sämtliche Rückwände/Seitenwände/Trennwände/Türen/Bodenbleche ...
> Meistens mit einem Querschnitt von 6 - 16 mm².


 


maxider1 schrieb:


> die vorschriften die ich kenne sagen aus das die seitenwände nicht geerdet werden müssen wenn keine e-geräte auf den seitenwänden angebracht sind.


 
So ist es bei uns auch.


----------



## Toddy80 (2 November 2007)

Danke für die Antworten. Kann ich auch erden, indem ich die Leitungen an dem Hauptrahmen im Schrank befestige an dem mehrere PE-Leitungen angeschlossen sind? Sonst habe ich bald meine PE-Schiene voll. Noch ne andere Frage, welche Verlegeart hat man im Schaltschrank? Passt alles nicht so recht mit den Beschreibungen.

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## maxider1 (18 November 2007)

*Hallo Toddy80!*

Antwort zu Frage 1:
Ja: Sammelschiene - z.B.: Grundplatte - z.B.: Seitenwand - z.B.: Tür

in deinem Fall kann man an Sammelschienen Kerbkabelschuhe vor und hinter der Schiene (min 8mm Schrauben mit Beilagscheiben und selbstsichernde Mutter) befestigen = habler Platz.

Sternförmige Erdung ist wenn möglich vorzuziehen (EMV Richtlinie).

min. 6mm² (mechanischer Schutz), Zuleitung >6mm² = Querschnitt der Zuleitung , max: 16mm²

in deinem Fall somit 16mm² (feinlitzig bei beweglichen Teilen). 

!! Bitte die Montageplatte und Klemmenschiene Erden !!


Frage zu Frage 2:
Was sind das für Beschreibungen - bei uns gilt die Vorschrift.

Gruß
Max.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (19 November 2007)

*Antwort*

... ich bin da zwar schon ne Zeitlang raus, aber ich weiss noch, dass wir früher alle Seitenwände geerdet haben, egal ob da Teile drauf gebaut waren oder nicht. Die Bänder brauchst aber nicht zu nehmen, da gibbet auch Klammern für. Schau mal nach bei Rittal.de

Dabbes


----------



## Toddy80 (19 November 2007)

Ich kenne die Verlegearten aus dem Tabellenbuch, aber welche Verlegeart ist im Schaltschrank anzuwenden? Oder gibt es da extra was für?


----------



## Lazarus™ (19 November 2007)

Wir verbinden generell den Schrank mit der Grundplatte und die Tür(en) mit dem Schrank. Das ganze mit Geflechtbändern (Masseband) mit recht guten Querschnitten...   Bisher hat das niemand bemängelt...


----------

